# Honda S2000



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

Hi All,

I would quite like to get a Honda S2000. I rang my current company and they wanted silly money extra for it. (Aprox £1800/yr policy)

Are their any companies that insure these cars at a good price?

I'm 22, 5 years, no accidents and 3 years no claims, live in a low risk postcode zone, 8,000 miles a year, garaged at night.

Cheers
Rich


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

Try Adrian Flux or Sky insurance. You may want to get on the price comparison websites as they cover a large number of other companies.

As your only 22 insurance will be expensive for you especially since the S2000 is a group 20 car or rates very high in the new insurance rating system.

If your going to get a Thatcham Cat 1 alarm fitted then get a quote with it, and they probably give discounts if you do less miles on the car.


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

Okay thank you, after having a Audi S3, which was only $750 to insure I was very shocked!


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

rich-hill said:


> Okay thank you, after having a Audi S3, which was only $750 to insure I was very shocked!


Yeah I know what you mean. Insurance for the Nissan 350Z I was going to get went up from £1400 to £3400 in just a few months.  Ended up going for a Honda Jazz


----------



## sjj84 (May 8, 2010)

rich-hill said:


> Okay thank you, after having a Audi S3, which was only $750 to insure I was very shocked!


I've always found S3's to be remarkably cheap to insure in comparison to other cars, well the old shape anyway haven't tried on the new model.
S2000's on the other hand are very expensive to insure, as it's a group 20 car and you are under 25 a lot of companies won't even touch you. Try the Admiral/Elephant group, they tend to cover younger drivers.


----------



## skyinsurance (Jun 9, 2010)

rich-hill said:


> Okay thank you, after having a Audi S3, which was only $750 to insure I was very shocked!


You've got to take into account the fact that the S2000's are rear wheel drive and they carry a bad claims/loss ratio.. an awful lot end up going backwards into hedges, hence why they are fairly pricey to insure.

Unfortunately my company only look at people aged 25 or over on these cars.

Ollie
Sky Insurance


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm cheaper for a 350z than an s2000

Which is rather confusing, since the 350z has a much bigger engine etc than the s2000. Must be due to the amount of s2000 claims.


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

Dude i paid 1200 on a s2k at 26 lol cis did the best deal for me.


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

Just looked at Z4 insurance, with the 3L engine is much less, so looking into these cards now instead, hopefully running costs won't be sky high


----------



## sjj84 (May 8, 2010)

I ended up buying a M3 convertible when initially looking at S2000's. The insurance premiums for the two were virtually the same.


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

Traders policy is the way forward ;-)


----------



## skyinsurance (Jun 9, 2010)

david.celica said:


> Traders policy is the way forward ;-)


Great for traders in most cases yes, not good for anyone who isn't and not so good for traders who want modified/imported vehicles insured with a decent level of cover.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I agree, Motor Trade is not the way to go.

Motor Trade Road Risks Insurance for a 22 year old with sports/performance cover to include an S2000 under own vehicles for less than £1800 p/a? Very doubtful, it will be more like £4k+!

Besides which, Rich will have to be a bonafide self employed (or director of a Ltd company) Motor Trader operating a formal business for profit and be able to evidence so in the event of a claim, or he can't have a Motor Trade policy.


----------



## wil4s1 (Aug 12, 2008)

Aviva ared oing a good online deal at the moment. Ive just insured with them.


----------



## skyinsurance (Jun 9, 2010)

Shiny said:


> I agree


Finally! Only teasing Lloyd  :thumb:

Ollie


----------

